# Bringing some furniture from SD to Baja



## jknbaja (Sep 15, 2014)

I rented an apartment in Ensenada. I have a bed, a few bookcases, coffee table, easy chair I want to bring down from San Diego. These items are at least 5 - 10 years old, some of them more ( they are pretty scratched up ).

I understood from reading different posts that Mexico charges a tariff if they items total exceeds $ 300 but otherwise you just declare what you have at the border.

Now I read that I shouldn't drive through San Ysidro but use the Otay Mesa crossing and I may run into difficulties.

I am on a 6 month tourist visa.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jknbaja said:


> I rented an apartment in Ensenada. I have a bed, a few bookcases, coffee table, easy chair I want to bring down from San Diego. These items are at least 5 - 10 years old, some of them more ( they are pretty scratched up ).
> 
> I understood from reading different posts that Mexico charges a tariff if they items total exceeds $ 300 but otherwise you just declare what you have at the border.
> 
> ...


I brought a van full of mostly boxes through the El Paso-Ciudad Juarez crossing and they didn't charge me a cent. They didn't even look at my immigration documents. I don't know if the fact that we crossed the border about midnight had any influence. 

There were 3 or 4 people working the crossing. A couple of them stood and chatted with us, while the other two shined a flashlight around inside the van, They opened a couple of the boxes on the top. Then just waved us through. They didn't ask to see any identification, but I volunteered to show them my visa card (I don't know why). They didn't even look at it. Afterwards, I realized what I had shown them was my INAPAM senior citizen card by mistake. But it mattered not at all, since they didn't look at it.


----------

